# Naruto Battledome Character List



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

_-updated as of 22 April 2009-_​
*Naruto Battledome Character List​*

After months of hard work we (as in Chainer and myself) are proud to present to you the _Naruto Battledome Character List_! :WOW  I’d first off like to thank everyone involved in making this project possible – even if was just helping out with links, ZOMG RAGE, etc. Enjoy the thread and all our hard work! If you have any questions, comments or see mistakes and/or updates necessary please feel free to PM myself or Chainer.

This is a reference for to all the Naruto cannon and filler characters which you can reference for your own pleasure or to use as ‘support’ in your posts.  Here’s a quick step by step guide on how to use this thread. You can reference Nara Shikamaru's entry while reading it. Following this step by step guide, there will a list of all the Villages and Characters so you can access them easier via the *Quick Links*....

The characters are organized in descending alphabetical order firstly by their village (the exceptions being the Akatsuki, the Jinchuuriki, the Nine Tailed Beasts, Haido’s Fortress and it’s members, and the shinobi with unknown country origin) then by their surname (if known). To make it easier to search through all these posts, use the ctrl + f (for PC users) or the while command + f (for apple users ) to pinpoint the village and/or character of your choice within the *Quick Links* posts. All anime only characters will be noted.
Once you have reached your desired character entry, here’s a guide to use the information presented to you:

*Spoiler*: _i.e: Nara Shikamaru_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A[/indent]
*]Databook 2:* [1] [2] [3]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Databook Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 2.5
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 5
Power: 1.5
Speed: 2
Stamina: 1.5
Seals: 2.5
*Databook 2:* 
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 5
Power: 2
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 2
Seal: 2.5
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 5
Power: 2
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 3

*Jutsu*
Kagemane No Jutsu [1]
Kage Kubi Shibari No Jutsu
Kage Nui No Jutsu [1] [2]
Kage Shuriken No Jutsu
Kageyose No Jutsu



*Apperances:* The entry starts off by giving you the number of the first episode and chapter this character appeared in.  The link to the chapter will always be given for cannon characters, and the link to the episode will always be given for filler characters. This is just a reference in the case that you don’t know who the character might be.
*Databook Profiles:* These are links to any existing databook profiles on the characters. If it reads “N/A” this means that it is not present. If it reads “Awaiting Transcription/Translation” this means that the profile has yet to be scanned and translated. Use this to find other valuable information on the user.
*Databook Statistics:* These list all the Databook statistics for a given user.  Please keep in mind the meaning of each of the statistics:


> *Ninjutsu:* Displays knowledge and proficiency in Ninjutsu, ninja techniques.
> *Taijutsu:* Displays knowledge and proficiency in Taijutsu, body techniques.
> *Genjutsu:* Displays knowledge and proficiency in Genjutsu, mind techniques.
> *Intelligence:* Shows 'intelligence. Their IQ and amount of knowledge.
> ...


These numbers are helpful in proving a point, but it should not be the sole basis of argument as these are only basic statistic numbers.
*Jutsu:* This is probably the most useful part of the entry.  It lists all the known jutsu of a character; providing a Databook Entry link to the jutsu if it exists (and has already been transcribed/translated).  For some characters, the jutsu are split up according to the different stages or personas (i.e: Pain’s bodies, Cursed Seal Levels, etc) For characters that may have different stages (i.e: pre-skip, post-skip, chunnin-exam final, etc) please refer to the Konoha Colosseum’s *Tier List*. All anime only jutsu will be noted.
 

*---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quick Links​*


*Spoiler*: _Akatsuki Organization_ 




Deidara (Iwagakure)
Hidan (Hot Springs Village)
Hoshigaki Kisame (Kirigakure)
Kakuzu (Takigakure)
Konan (Amegakure)
Pain (Amegakure)/Nagato (Amegakure)
Sasori (Sunagakure)
Tobi aka Uchiha Madara (Konohagakure) 
Uchiha Itachi (Konohagakure)
Zetsu (Unknown)
Orochimaru (Konohagakure/Sound)



*Spoiler*: _Bear Country_ 




Akahoshi
Hokuto
Hotarubi
Sandaime Hoshikage
Mizura
Natsuhi
Shisou
Sumaru
Yotaka



*Spoiler*: _Bird Country _ 




Chishima
Hokushin
Koumei
Mousou
Nagare
Oowashi
Sagi
Toki



*Spoiler*: _Craftsman Village _ 




Houki
Kujaku
Ryuugan
Seimei
Suiko



*Spoiler*: _Jinchuuriki _ 




Gaara (Sunagakure)
Nii Yugito (Raikagure)
Unnamed Three Tailed Jinchuuriki
Roushi (Iwagakure)
Unnamed Five Tails Jinchuuriki
Unnamed Six Tails Jinchuuriki
Unnamed Seven Tails Jinchuuriki
Kirabi (Raikagure)
Uzumaki Naruto (Konohagakure)


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The Nine Tailed Beasts_ 



Shukaku, The Ichibi
Nibi (Two Tailed Beast)
Sanbi (Three Tailed Beast)
Yonbi (Four Tailed Beast)
Gobi (Five Tailed Beast)
Rokubi (Six Tailed Beast)
Shichibi (Seven Tailed Beast)
Hachibi (Eight Tailed Beast)
Kyuubi no Youko



*Spoiler*: _Earth Country_ 



Asuma Shibito
Gantetsu
Kakkou
Kamizuru Jibachi (Anime Only)
Kamizuru Kurobachi (Anime Only)
Kamizuru Suzumebachi (Anime Only)
Mahiru
Sumashi
Taiseki
Tsuchikage



*Spoiler*: _Fire Country _ 




*Spoiler*: _A – H_ 



Aburame Shibi
Aburame Shino
Akadou Yoroi
Akame Iwana
Akamon Manabu
Akimichi Chouji
Akimichi Chouza
Ame (Anime Only)
Ami
ANBU Captain "Otomatsu"?
ANBU Member - Unnamed (Anime Only)
Aniki (Anime Only)
Ayame
Bansai
Bekkou
Bull (Buru)
Buna
Bunzou (Anime Only)
Chen (Anime Only)
Chiriku
Choko (Anime Only)
Chouhan
Chouseki
Daichi
Dan
Dango (Anime Only)
Danzou
Dengaku
Ebisu
Emi
Enma Enkouou
Fukasaku "Pa Frog"
Fuki
Funeno Daikoku
Futaba
Fuujin (Anime Only)
Fuumi Yutaka
Gamabunta
Gamaken
Gamakichi
Gamatatsu
Gekkou Hayate
Gennai
GenzouGerotora
Goshiki
Hagane Kotetsu
Hayase
Haruno Sakura
Hatake Kakashi
Hatake Sakumo
Hibari
Hijiri Shimon
Senju Hashirama, The First Hokage
Senju Tobirama, The Second Hokage
Hiruzen Sarutobi, The Third Hokage
Minato Namikaze, The Fourth Hokage
Housei
Houshou
Hyou
Hyuuga Elder (Unnamed)
Hyuuga Hanabi
Hyuuga Hiashi
Hyuuga Hinata
Hyuuga Hizashi
Hyuuga Neji



*Spoiler*: _I – R_ 



Iashi
Ibara
Inaho
Inuzuka Hana[
Inuzuka Kiba
Inuzuka Tsume
Jantou
Jimei
Jiraiya
Kagetsu Fuuta (Anime Only)
Kagetsu Mai (Anime Only)
Kagetsu Toubei (Anime Only)
Kagetsu Tsukiko (Anime Only)
Kaisen Agari (Anime Only)
Kamizuki Izumo
Kaori
Kanpou
Kasumi
Katsuyu
Kazabune
Kitou
Kohada


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _I – R (continued)_ 



Komugi
Kouji
Kouta
Kunihisa (Anime Only)
Kunijirou (Anime Only)
Kurama Yakumo (Anime Only)
Kusuma
Kusushi Maito Gai
Matsu
Matsuri 
Midori Kusaha (Anime Only)
Mifu Shinobu
Migaki
Mimura Hamaki
Mitarashi Anko
Mitate
Mitokado Homura
Minoji
Moegi
Mogusa
Mokume Kunugi
Momiji
Mondai (Anime Only)
Morino Ibiki Mozuku
Namiashi Raidou
Nara Shikaku
Nara Shikamaru
Nara Yoshino
Nawaki
Nekobaa
Nishi
Nobori
Okami (Anime Only)
Okyou
Oogama Sennin
Otoha
Oukei
Pakkun
Poccha (Anime Only)
Raijin (Anime Only)
Riichi
Rin
Rock Lee
Ryuudouin Jakou (Anime Only)
Ryuudouin Rokkaku (Anime Only)



*Spoiler*: _S – Z_ 




Sai
Samo
Sarugaku Tsuzumi
Sarutobi Konohamaru
Sarutobi Asuma
Senju Touka
Senta (Anime Only)
Shibire
Shiho
Madame Shijimi
Shima “Ma Frog”
Shimeji
Shin'emon (Anime Only)
Shinta
Shiranui Genma
Shizune
Souzu
Sukima
Susuki
Suzume Namida
Tamaki
Tanzou
Tatami Iwashi
Tenten
Teuchi
Tobio
Tobitake Tonbo
Toriichi Kumade
Touji Mizuki
Tsubaki
Tsubaki (Anime Only)
Tsunade
Tsurugi Misumi
Uchiha Fugaku
Uchiha Inabi
Uchiha Izuna
Uchiha Madara (aka Tobi)
Uchiha Mikoto
Uchiha Obito
Uchiha Sasuke
Uchiha Shisui
Uchiha Tekka
Uchiha Teyaki
Uchiha Uruchi
Uchiha Yashiro
Udon
Ugai
Umino Iruka
Unkai (Anime Only)
Utatane Koharu
Uzuki Yuugao
Yagura (Anime Only)
Yajirobee
Yakushi Kabuto's Sensei
Yamanaka Ino
Yamanaka Inoichi
Yamashiro Aoba
Yamato (Tenzou)
Yoshino Kaede
Yun
Yurika
Yuuhi Kurenai


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _S - Z_ 



Zangei






*Spoiler*: _Forest Country_ 



Todoroki
Tsuzumi



*Spoiler*: _Grass Country _ 



Daimyou
Grass Gennin 1
Grass Gennin 2
Midori
Shiore
Tsuba



*Spoiler*: _Haido's Fortress and Gelel Stone Clan Members_ 



Emina
Fugai
Haido
Kahiko
Kamira
Ranke
Temujin



*Spoiler*: _Lightning Country_ 




Cloud Scout
Hakkaku (Anime Only)
Jei
Karui
Raikage
Raikage’s Attendent (Unnamed)
Samui
Cloud Shinobi (Unnamed)



*Spoiler*: _Marsh Country_ 



Daimyou Chichiyasu



*Spoiler*: _Moon Country _ 




Amayo
Ishidate
Karenbana
Kongou
Korega
Shabadaba
Tsuki Michiru
Tsuki Hikaru



*Spoiler*: _Mountain Country_ 



Gennou



*Spoiler*: _Rain Country_ 



Baiu
Hanzou
Hisame (OVA Only)
Kagari
Kirisame (OVA Only)
Midari
Murasame (OVA Only)
Nagato
Oboro
Rokushou Aoi (Anime Only)
Ryuugan (Anime Only)
Shigure
Ugatsu
Yuudachi



*Spoiler*: _Rice Field (Sound) Country_ 




Doki
Dosu Kinuta
Fuki (Anime Only)
Fuuma Arashi (Anime Only)
Fuuma Member (Unnamed) (Anime Only)
Fuuma Hanzaki (Anime Only)
Fuuma Jigumo (Anime Only)
Fuuma Kagerou (Anime Only)
Fuuma Kamakiri (Anime Only)
Fuuma Sasame (Anime Only)
Genyuumaru
Jiroubou
Juugo
Kaguya Kimimaro
Karin 
Kidoumaru
Kin Tsuchi
Kyoudai Gumo 
Manda
Menma (Anime Only)
Nan (Anime Only)
 Orochimaru
Ran (Anime Only)
Sakon/Ukon
Shiin (Anime Only)
Tayuya
Yakushi Kabuto
Zaku Abumi


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _River Country_ 



Hachidai
Kanpachi
Karashi
Rokusuke
Sangorou
Sanshou
Sukeza



*Spoiler*: _Sea Country_ 



Amachi
Hitode
Isaribi



*Spoiler*: _Snow Country _ 



Asama Sandayuu
Fuyuguma Mizore
Kakuyoku Fubuki
Kazahana Dotou
Kazahana Koyuki
Kazahana Sousetsu
Rouga Nadare



*Spoiler*: _Stone Country_ 



Gatsu
Gosunkugi
Sazanami



*Spoiler*: _Tea Country_ 



Daimyou
Gokaroh
Hikyakuya Fukusuke
Morino Idate
Oomasa
Wagarashi Kyuuroku
Wasabi Jirocho



*Spoiler*: _Udon Country_ 



Chikara



*Spoiler*: _Unknown Country Origin_ 



Rikudou Sennin



*Spoiler*: _Valley Country_ 




Nanafushi



*Spoiler*: _Vegetable Country_ 



Haruna
Jiga
Kikunojou
Momiji
Renga
Ruiga
Yurinojou



*Spoiler*: _Water Country_ 




Gouzu and Meizu
Haku
Haku's Father (Unnamed)
Haku's Mother (Unnamed)
Hoozuki Mangetsu
Hoozuki Suigetsu
Kaguya Elder (Unnamed)
Kurosuki Raiga
Mizukage
Momochi Zabuza
Ranmaru (Anime Only)



*Spoiler*: _Waterfall Country_ 



Himatsu (OVA Only)
Houki
Kegon
Shibuki (OVA Only)
Shibuki's Father (Unnamed) (OVA Only)
Shizuku (OVA Only)
Shizuku's Mother (Unnamed) (OVA Only)
Suien (OVA Only)



*Spoiler*: _Wave Country_ 




Agari
Ageha
Akane
Gatou
Giichi
Inari
Kaiza
Kaji
Kusabi
Tazuna
Teguse
Tsunami
Zouri
Waraji



*Spoiler*: _Whirlpool Country_ 



Uzumaki Kushina



*Spoiler*: _Wind Country_ 




Abiru
Baki
Chiyo
Daimyou
Ebizou
Kamatari
Kankurou
Karura
Kashike
Shodai Kazekage
Nidaime Kazekage
Sandaime Kazekage
Yondaime Kazekage
Kazekage's Personal Guard #1
Kazekage's Personal Guard #2
Komaza
Matsuri
Mukade
Nejiri
Ootora
Sajin
Sari
Sasori's Father (Unnamed)
Sasori's Mother (Unnamed)
Satetsu
Temari
Tomari
Tsuchino
Yashamaru
Yuura


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Character Entries​*

*Spoiler*: _Akatsuki Organization_ 




*Spoiler*: _Deidara (Iwagakure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 247
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4.5
Power: 3.5
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 4
Seal: 3.5

*Jutsu:*
Nendo Bunshin
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Nendo Bunshin​Bunshin Daibakuha
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Bunshin Daibakuha​Kibaku 
Nendo
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Kibakunendo​
Moguragakure no Jutsu
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Moguragakure no Jutsu​
*Kibaku Nendo C1*
Spiders
Sparrows
Herons/Cranes
Fish
Snakes
Centipedes​
*Kibaku Nendo C2 Doragon*
C2 Dragon
C2 Mines
C2 Dragon Missile​Kibaku Nendo C3
Kibaku Karura Nendo C4 Karura
Kibaku Nendo Kyuukyoyu Geijutsu CO
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Kibaku Nendo Kyuukyoyu Geijutsu CO​



*Spoiler*: _Hidan (Hot Springs Village)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 312
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 71

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 3
Power: 4
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 5
Seal: 3.5

*Jutsu:*

Databook 3 - Jutsu: Jujutsu Shijihyouketsu​



*Spoiler*: _Hoshigaki Kisame (Kirigakure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 139
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 80

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 3.5
Power: 5
Speed: 4
Stamina: 5
Seal: 3.5

*Jutsu:*

Databook 3 – Jutsu: Suiton Bakushouha​
Databook 2 – Jutsu: Mizubunshin​Dochuu Senkou
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Dochuu Senkou​

Databook 3 – Jutsu: Suiton Goshoku Zame​
Databook 2 – Jutsu: Suiton Sukodan​



*Spoiler*: _Kakuzu (Takigakure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 312
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 71

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 3
Intelligence: 4.5
Power: 4
Speed: 4
Stamina: 4.5
Seal: 3.5

*Jutsu:*
Extendable Arm
Domu
Databook 3 - Doton Domu​*Released Masks*
Fuuton: Atsugai
Databook 3 – Jutsu: Atsugai​Raiton: Gian
Databook 3 – Jutsu: Raiton: Gian​Katon: Zukkoku
Databook 3 - Katon Zukkoku​Kakuzu's Katon + Fuuton Attack (Unnamed)
Jiongu
Databook 3 – Jutsu: Jiongu​



*Spoiler*: _Konan (Amegakure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 363
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 135

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Shikigami no Mai
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Shikigami no Mai
Paper  Body
Paper Plane
Paper Butterflies
Tree​Kami Shuriken
Kami Bunshin no Jutsu


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Akatsuki Organization (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Pain (Amegakure)_ 




*First Manga Appearance:* _as hologram_ Chapter 238 [1], _in person_ Chapter 363 [2]
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 135

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1], [Nagato]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*

Rin'negan
Databook 3 - Rin'negan ​* 
God Realm
*_as Yahiko_
Suiton: MizurappaDatabook 3 ? Jutsu: Suiton: Mizurappa​Telepathy [1, 2]
Bansho Tenin
Shinra Tensei
Chou Shinra Tensei
Chibaku Tensei
Gentoushin no Jutsu
Databook 3 - Gentoushin No Jutsu​Kyoumen Shuusha no Jutsu

Databook 3 - Kyoumen Shuusha No Jutsu​Shouten No Jutsu
Databook 3 - Shouten no Jutsu​Fuuin Jutsu: Genryuu Kyuu Fuujin
Fuuin Jutsu: Genryuu Kyuu Fuujin​Gofuu Kekkai
Ukojizai No Jutsu
Databook 3 - Ukojizai No Jutsu​* 
Demon Realm*
Kaiwan no Hiya
Databook 3 - Kaiwan no Hiya​Missiles
Head       Laser
Mechanically Altered Body

*Animal Realm*
Human Body Summon
Rhino Summon
Lobster SummonSuiton: Houmatsu Rappa
Databook 3 ? Jutsu: Suiton: Houmatsu Rappa​Chameleon SummonChameleon's Invisibility​Zoufuku KuchiyoseDatabook 3 ? Jutsu: Zoufuku Kuchiyose
  Dog Separation​Centipede Summon
Panda Summon
Bird Summon
Ox Summon
*
Human Realm*
Soul Reading 
Soul Removal
*
Hungry Ghost Realm*
Fuujutsu Kyuuin [1, 2, 3, 4]Databook 3 ? Jutsu: Fuujutsu Kyuuin​
*Hell Realm*
Enma "Lie Detection No Jutsu"
Enma Body Revival



*Spoiler*: _Sasori (Sunagakure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 247
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 4
Knowledge: 5
Power: 3
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 5
Seal: 4

*Jutsu:*
Hitokugutsu  no Jutsu
Kugutsu no Jutsu
Databook 2 ? Jutsu: Kugutsu no Jutsu​Sennou Sousa Jutsu
Databook 3 ? Jutsu: Sennou Sousa Jutsu​Akahigi Hyakki no Souen
Databook 3 ? Jutsu: Akahigi Hyakki no Souen​
*Sandaime Kazekage*
Senju Soubu
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Senju Soubu​Satetsu Satetsu Shigure
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Satetsu Shigure​Satetsu Kesshuu
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Satetsu Kesshou​Satetsu Kaihou
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Satetsu Kaihou​
*Sasori?s Real Body*
Flamethrower
Rotating Blade-Wings
Self Repair
Pelvic Harpoon​



*Spoiler*: _Tobi aka Uchiha Madara (Konohagakure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 234
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
3 Tomoe Sharingan
Databook 1: Jutsu ? Sharingan
Mangekyou Sharingan​Madara's Intangibility Technique
Doton Technique


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Akatsuki Organization (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Itachi (Konohagakure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 139
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 80

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1, 2, 3]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 5
Knowledge: 5
Power: 3.5
Speed: 5
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 5

*Jutsu:*
3 Tomoe Sharingan
Databook 1: Jutsu ? Sharingan​Mangekyou Sharingan
Databook 3 - Mangekyou Sharingan​Utakata
*Effects of Genjutsu*
Karasu Shuriken
Paralysing Genjutsu
"False Friend Assault"
Kyou Tenchi Ten​Databook 2 - Kyou Tenchi Ten​Suigadan
Databook 2 - Jutsu: Suigadan​Kage Bunshin no Jutsu
​Bunshin Bakuha
Katon: Goukyakyu no Jutsu
Databook 1 - Goukakyuu no Jutsu​Dougen: "Paper Flames*" {Eye Illusion, Paper Flames}
Raven Cloak Genjutsu
Karasu Bunshin no Jutsu
Magen Kasegui no Jutsu]
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Magen Kasegui no Jutsu​Amaterasu
Databook 2 - Jutsu: Amaterasu​Tsukiyomi
Databook 2 - Jutsu: Tsukiyomi​Susanoo
Databook 3 - Susano'o​



*Spoiler*: _Zetsu (Unknown)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 234
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 134

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Zetsu's Sensory Range Technique (Unnamed)
Kagerou
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Kagerou​Split no Jutsu


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Bear Country (All Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Akahoshi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 178

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Kujaku Myouhou
Wings​Beast​



*Spoiler*: _Hokuto_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 178

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hotarubi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 181

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sandaime Hoshikage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 180

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Mizura_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 178

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Natsuhi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 179

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Kujaku Myouhou
Wings​Beast​



*Spoiler*: _Shisou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 179

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sumaru_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 178

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Kujaku Myouhou
Wings​



*Spoiler*: _Yotaka_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 179

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Bird Country (All Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Chishima_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 162

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hokushin_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 164

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Koumei_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 162

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Mousou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 162

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Nagare_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 164

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Douka Iwa Fubuki
Douka Sabaku Kyuu
Douka Sabaku Sousou
Shinranbanshou Douka no Jutsu
Douka Sanseki Sensha
Meisaigakure no Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Oowashi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 167

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sagi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 163

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Toki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 163

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Craftsman Village (All Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Houki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 216

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Suiton: Daibakufu no Jutsu
Seimei Resurrection Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Kujaku_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 216

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Kazekaeshi
Kazekiri
Ningu Kekkai: Gykakuuroko no Jin
Senmoufuu



*Spoiler*: _Ryuugan_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 216

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Ningu Kekkai: Gykakuuroko no Jin



*Spoiler*: _Seimei_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 219

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Goukuuhou
Kujaku Senpuujin
Senmoufuu



*Spoiler*: _Suiko_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 216

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Jinchuuriki _ 




*Spoiler*: _Gaara (Sunagakure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 35
*First Anime Appearance:* Episode 20

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1: * N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3: * [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 1
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 2.5
Strength: 1
Speed: 2
Stamina: 4
Seal: 3.5
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 3.5
Strength: 2
Speed: 3
Stamina: 5
Seal: 4
*Databook 3:* 
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4
Power: 2.5
Speed: 3
Stamina: 5
Seal: 4

*Jutsu*
Shukaku No Hoko (Anime Only)
Suna Raishin (Anime Only)
Suna Shunshin
Suna no Tate
Suna no Yoroi
Sabaku Kyuu
Suna Bunshin
​Sabaku Soso
Daisan No Me
Suna no Mayu
Suna Shigure
Databook Entry - Suna Shigure​Ryuusa Bakuryuu
Sabaku Taiso
Wall of Sand
Sakou Zettai Bougyou Shukaku no Tate
Gokusamaisou
Sabaku Fuyuu
Dairyuusa Bakuryuu
Shukaku no Ude
Sabakurou  [1]
Databook Entry - Sabaku Rou​Kuusa Bouheki
Databook Entry - Kuusa Bouheki​Tanukineiri No Jutsu

*Shukaku Transformations*
Databook Entry - Shukaku
Suna Shuriken
Fuuton: Mugen Sajin Daitoppa
Fuuton: Renkuudan​



*Spoiler*: _Nii Yugito (Raikagure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 312
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 71

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Explosive Tag Detonation
*Nibi Transformation*
Unnamed Fireball Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Unnamed Three Tailed Jinchuuriki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 420, Jinchuuriki with scar on left eye.
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Roushi (Iwagakure)_ 




*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 353
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Jutsu*
*Unknown, but it was mentioned that he is able to use Yoton elemental manipulation - fire and earth in conjunction to create lava.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Jinchuuriki (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Unnamed Five Tails Jinchuuriki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 420, Tallest Jinchuuriki, on the right.
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Unnamed Six Tails Jinchuuriki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 420, Wearing all blue, with the pipe.
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Unnamed Seven Tails Jinchuuriki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 420, Girl just right of Naruto.
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kirabi (Raikagure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 408
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Chakra Flow, The Technique Similar to Chidori Gatana.

*Spoiler*: _Databook 3 - Chidori Gatana_ 



Kusanagi no Tsurugi: Chidorigatana

Kusanagi* Sword: Chidori** Katana*** (草薙の剣・千鳥刀, Kusanagi no Tsurugi: Chidorigatana)
Ninjutsu, B-rank, Supplementary, Short range (0-5m)
User: Uchiha Sasuke

The pallid sharp blade that pierces through everything sings the song of thunder!!

Among those techniques that use a "chakra flow" to raise cutting ability or make use of the "Chidori," this technique in particular is called "Chidori Katana," because it flows Lightning-natured chakra through a katana. The radiating and chirping blade can easily cut up even steel. Furthermore, the body of the person cut by the sword goes numb, taking away their freedom of movement!!

[picture of Yamato being stabbed in the shoulder by Sasuke's Kusanagi Sword]
←The "Chidori" flows through the blade, into the enemy's body. The muscles hit by the electrical current go stiff, making it impossible to move!!

*The Kusanagi-no-Tsurugi (草薙剣) is sword from real-life mythology. It's as important to Japan's history as Excalibur is to Britain's. After defeating the great snake Yamata-no-Orochi (八岐大蛇) by getting him drunk on sake, the god Susanoo-no-Mikoto (須佐能乎命) discovered the Kusanagi in one of its tails, after breaking his own sword, the Totsuka-no-Tsurugi (十拳剣), on it. He called the sword Ama-no-Murakumo-no-Tsurugi (天叢雲剣, "Sword of the Gathering Clouds of Heaven") and would later give it to the sun goddess Amaterasu-Oomikami (天照大神) as an apology.
Amaterasu later gave it to her grandson Ninigi-no-Mikoto (瓊瓊杵尊) when she send him to pacify Japan. Through him, it eventually came into the hands of his great-grandson Jimmu Tennou (神武天皇, Emperor Jimmu), the first emperor of Japan. It is still considered one of the Imperial regalia of Japan, together with the mirror Yata-no-Kagami (八咫鏡) and jewel Yasakani-no-Magatami (八尺瓊勾玉).
Generations after Jimmu Tennou, the great warrior prince Yamato-Takeru-no-Mikoto (日本武尊) used the sword to save his life by cutting down grass that had been set on fire by a treacherous warlord. This is how it got its most famous name Kusanagi, meaning "Grass Cutter".

**Chidori (千鳥) means "a thousand birds". It's from a story about a sixteenth-century military commander named Tachibana Dousetsu, who owned a sword named the Chidori. One day, he was struck by lightning while sitting under a tree. Acting quickly, he drew his sword and cut the Thunder God riding the lightning. This saved his life and after this incident, he changed the name of his sword from Chidori to Raikiri (雷切, "Lightning Cutter").

***A Katana is a type of Japanese sword. It has a slender, curved blade with a single edge and a grip long enough for two hands. It's renowned for its extraordinary sharpness.
The blade of the katana is longer then about 60cm. Similar swords with shorter blades are called wakizashi (脇差).


Rari Atto

*Hachibi Transformation*
Chakra Blast​


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Jinchuuriki (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Uzumaki Naruto (Konohagakure)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1
*First Anime Appearance:* Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 2
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 1
Intelligence: 1
Power: 2
Speed: 2
Stamina: 4
Seals: 1
*Databook 2:* 
Ninjutsu: 3.0
Taijutsu: 2.0
Genjutsu: 1.0
Intelligence: 1.5
Power: 3.0
Speed: 3.0
Spirit: 4.0
*Databook 3:* 
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 3.5 
Genjutsu: 2
Intelligence: 3
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 5
Seals: 1.5

*Jinchuuriki: Kyuubi no Youko*
Databook - Kyuubi​*Jutsu:*
Chou Chakra Rasengan (Anime Only)
Bunshin Kaiten Kakatou Otoshi (Anime Only)
Oiroke No Jutsu
Harem No Jutsu
Kage Bunshin No Jutsu
​Tajuu Kage Bunshin No Jutsu
​Henge No Jutsu
Databook Entry - Henge No Jutsu​Henge as Shuriken​Henge as Jutsu​Uzumaki  Naruto Rendan
Kuchiyose No Jutsu
Databook Entry - Kuchiyose No Jutsu​Gamabunta​Gamatatsu​Gamakichi​Giant Shuriken​Hand Tunneling (Not a Doton Technique)
Sennen Goroshi
Shihouhappou   Shuriken

Uzumaki Naruto Nisen Rendan
Bunshin Taiatari
Combo Henge
Rasengan
Databook Entry - Rasengan​Oodama Rasengan
Fuuton: Rasengan 
50% Fuuton: Rasenshuriken
Databook 3 - Fuuton: Rasenshuriken​*Kyuubi Naruto (No tails)*
Accelerated Healing
Chakra Roar
Augmented Strength and Speed
Rapid  Regenerative Abilities

*Kyuubi Naruto (1 Tail)*
Further Augmented Speed
Further Augmented Strength 
Chakra Shroud [1]
Chakra "Shield"
One-Handed Rasengan

*Kyuubi Naruto (3 Tails)*
Chou Chakra Roar
Chakra Shroud

*Kyuubi Naruto (4 Tails)*
Shockwave  [1]
Malleable Shroud [1] [2]
Caustic Shroud
Kyuubi Chakra Blast [1]  [2] [3] [4] 
Increased Durability
Poisonous Chakra

*Kyuubi Naruto (6 Tails)*
Chakra Blast
Flight

*Kyuubi Naruto (8 Tails)*

*Sennin Mode Naruto*
Sennin  Mode
Databook 3 - Sennin Mode​Increased Durability
Augmented Strength
Sage Technique: Giant Rasengan
"Frog Katas"
100% Fuuton: Rasenshuriken
Double Rasengan

*Kyuubi Sennin Mode*






*Spoiler*: _The Nine Tailed Beasts_ 




*Spoiler*: _Shukaku, The Ichibi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 134
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 178

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Suna Shuriken
Fuuton: Mugen Sajin Daitoppa
Fuuton: Renkuudan
Databook 2 - Fuuton: Renkuudan​



*Spoiler*: _Nibi (Two Tailed Beast)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 313
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 72

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Transcription/Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Unnamed Fireball



*Spoiler*: _Sanbi (Three Tailed Beast)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 317
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:* Shippuuden Episode 92

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
360? Tidal Wave (Unnamed, anime only)
Hallucinating Mist (Unnamed, anime only)
Sonic Roar (Unnamed, anime only)


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _The Nine Tailed Beasts (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Yonbi (Four Tailed Beast)_ 




*First Manga Appearance:* N/A (Bijuu does not make an appearance - only the jinchuuriki.)
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
*Unknown, but the Databook mentions that the Bijuu granted it's Jinchuuriki the ability to use Yoton (Lava) Elemental manipulation.



*Spoiler*: _Gobi (Five Tailed Beast)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Rokubi (Six Tailed Beast)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shichibi (Seven Tailed Beast)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hachibi (Eight Tailed Beast)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 413
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Chakra Blast
Henge



*Spoiler*: _Kyuubi no Youko_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
*Kyuubi Naruto (No tails)*
Accelerated Healing
Chakra Roar
Augmented Strength and Speed
Rapid  Regenerative Abilities

*Kyuubi Naruto (1 Tail)*
Further Augmented Speed
Further Augmented Strength 
Chakra Shroud [1]
Chakra "Shield"
One-Handed Rasengan

*Kyuubi Naruto (3 Tails)*
Chou Chakra Roar
Chakra Shroud

*Kyuubi Naruto (4 Tails)*
Shockwave  [1]
Malleable Shroud [1] [2]
Caustic Shroud
Kyuubi Chakra Blast [1]  [2] [3] [4] 
Increased Durability
Poisonous Chakra

*Kyuubi Naruto (6 Tails)*
Kyuubi Chakra Blast

*Kyuubi Naruto (8 Tails)*






*Spoiler*: _Earth Country_ 




*Spoiler*: _Asuma Shibito_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 242
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Gantetsu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 150
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kakkou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 241
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Genjutsu
Doton: Iwa Yado Kuzushi
Databook 3: Jutsu - Doton Iwa Yado Kuzushi​



*Spoiler*: _Kamizuru Jibachi (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 148

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Hachi Bakudan no Jutsu

Databook 2 - Kuchiyose no Jutsu​ Meisaigakure no Jutsu 



*Spoiler*: _Kamizuru Kurobachi (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 148

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
 Hachi Senbon no Jutsu

Databook 2 - Kuchiyose no Jutsu​ Meisaigakure no Jutsu 



*Spoiler*: _Kamizuru Suzumebachi (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 148

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Hachimitsu no Jutsu

Databook 2 - Kuchiyose no Jutsu​ Meisaigakure no Jutsu


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Earth Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Mahiru_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 239
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Kage Bunshin no Jutsu
Databook 1: Jutsu – Kage Bunshin no Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Sumashi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 244
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Doton: Retshudo Tenshou
*Though Sumashi is not directly seen it is implied he is one of the shinobi who used this jutsu.



*Spoiler*: _Taiseki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 241
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Meisaigakure no Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Tsuchikage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Fire Country _ 




*Spoiler*: _A – H_ 




*Spoiler*: _Aburame Shibi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 137
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 79

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Kikaichu
*It should be noted that since the Kikaichu are regarded as clan jutsu, we can logically assume that Aburame Shibi possesses all of the techniques his son, Shino, has displayed



*Spoiler*: _Aburame Shino_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1], [2]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 3
Strength: 1.5
Speed: 1.5
Stamina: 2
Seal: 2
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 3.5
Strength: 1.5
Speed: 2
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 2
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 4
Power: 1.5
Speed: 3
Stamina: 3
Seal: 2

*Jutsu*
Kikaichu no Jutsu
Mushi Bunshin
Mushidama [1]
Databook 3 - Hijutsu: Mushidama​Mushi Kabe No Jutsu
Mushiyose No Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Akadou Yoroi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 45
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 36

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*

Chakra Kyuuin



*Spoiler*: _Akame Iwana_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1 [1]
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A 
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Akamon Manabu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 43 [1]
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 25

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Akimichi Chouji_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1], [2]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu: 1
Knowledge: 1
Strength: 3
Speed: 1
Stamina: 2
Seal: 1.5
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu: 0.5
Knowledge: 1
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 1
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 1
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu: 1
Knowledge: 2
Power: 4.5
Speed: 2
Stamina: 3.5
Seal: 1

*Jutsu*
Baika No Jutsu
Databook 2 - Baika No Jutsu​Nikodan Sensha
*Blue Hourengan* [1]
Nikudan Hari Sensha [Without use of Pill]​*Yellow Hourengan*
Bubun Baika No Jutsu [Without use of Pill]​Chou Baika No Jutsu​*Red Hourengan*
Choudan Bakugeki​Databook 2 - Choudan Bakugeki​Chou Harite
Databook 3 - Chou Harite​



*Spoiler*: _Akimichi Chouza_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 137
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 59

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Baika no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Baika No Jutsu​Bubun Baika no Jutsu
Nikodan Sensha
*It should be noted that since most of the jutsu used by Chouji are regarded as clan jutsu, we can logically assume that Akimichi Chouza possesses all of the techniques his son, Akimichi Chouji, has displayed.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _A-H (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ame (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 158

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Ami_ 




*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 71
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 41

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _ANBU Captain "Otomatsu"?_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 115
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 68

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Time Regression Technique



*Spoiler*: _ANBU Member - Unnamed (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 202

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Aniki (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 101

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Ayame_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Fanbook Special
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 52

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Bansai_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 320
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 58

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Bekkou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Bull (Buru)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 17

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Earth Tracking Fang no Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Buna_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 144
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 83

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Bunzou (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 97

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Chen (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 158

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Chiriku_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 314
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 57

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Raigō Senjusatsu
Fuuin Teppeki



*Spoiler*: _Choko (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 158

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Chouhan_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 149
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Data book 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Chouseki_ 




*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 150
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Daichi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 150
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 56

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Dan_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 160
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 91

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4.5
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 4
Stamina: 4
Seal: 4
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _A-H (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Dango (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 158

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Danzou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 281
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 32

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*

Tongue Seal
Sharingan
Databook 1 - Sharingan​Unnamed Jutsu
Manipulative Genjutsu



*Spoiler*: _Dengaku_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 159
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 90

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Ebisu_ 




*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 2
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Transcription/Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4.5
Strength: 1
Speed: 2
Stamina: 2
Seal: 4
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Emi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 144
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 83

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Enma Enkouou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 120
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 71

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* [1]
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Henge Kongounyoi
Kongou Rouheki



*Spoiler*: _Fukasaku "Pa Frog"_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 376
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Zessenzan
Databook 3 - Zessenzan​Gyaku Kuchiyose [1] [2] 
Senjutsu
Prehensile and Extending Tongue
Kawazu Kumite

*Combo Jutsu (Involving one or more persons)*
Senpou: Goemon
Databook 3 - Senpou: Goemon​Magen: Gamarinsho
Senpo: Ryosei No Jutsu
Senpo: Kawazu Naki



*Spoiler*: _Fuki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 71
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 41

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Data book 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Funeno Daikoku_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 221
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 129

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ふねのダイコク　－　Funeno Daikoku
Male, 36 y/o, Ninja Academy teacher
忍者学校の教師を務める中忍。イタチ、サスケの両兄弟を指導した。イタチの才能の片鱗に触れ、「あの子ほど優秀な生徒はいない」と絶賛する。
A Chuunin who teaches at the Ninja Academy. He taught both Itachi and Sasuke. He glimpsed Itachi’s genius and praised him, saying, “There is no student as brilliant as that boy.”



*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Data book 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Futaba_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 94
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 56

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Data book 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Fuujin (Anime Only)_ 




*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 142

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Fuumi Yutaka_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 145

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Gamabunta_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1 As a drawing, Chapter 95 Actual Appearance
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Suiton: Teppoudama
Gamadosuzan

*Combo Jutsu (Jutsu used in conjunction with another person)*
Gama Yuendan
Konbi Henge
Databook 2 - Combi Henge​



*Spoiler*: _Gamaken_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 374
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Transcription/Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Gamakichi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 131
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 77

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Gyaku Kuchiyose
Databook 2 - Kuchiyose no Jutsu​


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _A-H (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Gamatatsu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 166
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 94

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Fuuton: Gama Teppou



*Spoiler*: _Gekkou Hayate_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 65
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 37

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 3.5
Strength: 2
Speed: 3
Stamina: 2
Seal: 3.5
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Mikazuki no Mai



*Spoiler*: _Gennai_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 43
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 25

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Genzou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 2
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A 
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Gerotora_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 370
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3: *[1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Goshiki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 157
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 90

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hagane Kotetsu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 36 Henge Disguise, Chapter 36, Page 18 In person.
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 21

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Magen: Kokoni Arazu no Jutsu
Henge no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Henge no Jutsu​Kuchiyose No Jutsu
Databook 2 - Kuchiyose No Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Hayase_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 44
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 25

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Haruno Sakura_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 3
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 1.5
Taijutsu: 1
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 3.5
Strength: 1
Speed: 1
Stamina: 1
Seal: 4
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 2
Taijutsu: 1
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4
Strength: 1
Speed: 1
Stamina: 1
Seal: 4
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4
Power: 3
Speed: 3
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 4

*Jutsu*
Kawarimi no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Kawarimi​Bunshin no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Bunshin no Jutsu​"Chakra Speed Burst"
Kai [1]
Oukashou
Databook 3 - Oukashou​Saikan Chuushutsu no Jutsu
Databook 3 - Saikan Chuushutsu no Jutsu​Shousen no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Medical Ninjutsu​
*Spoiler*: _Kekkai Shihou Fuujin_ 



This technique is designed to seal demons. It is performed with four separate scrolls and a sample of blood similar to a Summoning Technique. Shizune mentioned that good chakra control and concentration is needed to perform the sealing technique. To use this technique, a scroll is needed to seal the numerous amounts of chakra. This technique is apparently supposed to seal the Three-Tailed Giant Turtle in its own dimension, permanently. This jutsu has two stages a "search" stage and a "bind" stage in capturing the target.



*Combo Jutsu (Used with another person)*
Souen: Hitomi Gokuu
Databook 3 - Souen: Hitomi Gokuu​


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _A-H (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Hatake Kakashi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 3
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 3

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:*[1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 4
Knowledge: 4.5 
Power: 3.5
Speed: 4
Stamina: 3 
Seal: 5
*Databook 2:* 
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 4
Knowledge: 5 
Power: 3.5
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 5
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 4
Knowledge: 5
Power: 3.5
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 5

*Jutsu:*
Itsukaku Hakuegei (Anime Only)
Shunshin No JutsuDatabook 2 - Shunshin No Jutsu​Sennen Goroshi
Kawarimi No JutsuDatabook Entry - Kawarimi No Jutsu​Magen Narakumi  No Jutsu
Doton 
SharinganDatabook 2 - Sharingan​Mizu Bunshin​Water Dragon Blast No Jutsu
Water Explosion No Jutsu
Kuchiyose:  Earth Tracking Fang  No Jutsu Databook Entry - Ninken​Kuchiyose - PakkunDatabook Entry - Kuchiyose No Jutsu​RaikiriDatabook Entry - Raikiri​Bunshin No JutsuDatabook 2 - Bunshin no Jutsu​Fuuja Houin
Kai
Suiton: Suikodan No JutsuDatabook 2 - Suiton: Suikodan​Suiton: Suijinheki [1]Databook 2 - Suiton: Suijinheki​Ayatsuito no Jutsu
Mangekyou SharinganDatabook 3 - Mangekyou Sharingan​Kamui: Authority of The Gods [1] [2] [3]Databook 3 - Kamui: Authority of The Gods​Kage Bunshin No JutsuDatabook 1  ? Kage Bunshin no Jutsu​RasenganDatabook 2 - Rasengan​Double Raikiri
Doton: DoryuhekiDatabook 2 - Doton: Doryuheki​"Raikiri Ryouken"
Raiton: Kage Bunshin
Tunneling Ability (Doton?) [1] [2][3][4]
Multiple-Target Genjutsu



*Spoiler*: _Hatake Sakumo_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 240 Flashback, Chapter 425 In 'person'.
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hibari_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 94
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 56

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hijiri Shimon_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 40
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 24

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _A-H (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Senju Hashirama, The First Hokage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 118 On Left
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 69

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
*Kekkai Genkai:* Mokuton No Jutsu
Databook 2 - Mokuton no Jutsu​Databook 3 - Mokuton no Jutsu​
*Spoiler*: _Coping with all situations - Wood Release Survival_ 



Konoha One Hundred Leafs Collection ~ Number Forty-Five

| Coping with all situations - Wood Release Survival |

There is no jutsu with such a great variety of uses as Yamato's "Wood Release Technique" That is why, while performing missions, Yamato displays a magnificent power in every circumstance. This is why his mission success rate keeps climbing.

<Capture>
[picture of Kabuto being tied up with wooden beams]
←By forming his wood into ring shapes, he creates restraints that are stronger then rope!!

<Reinforcement>
↓Reinforcement, for when the bridge on his path is destroyed. Or else, he can create the very bridge itself!!
[picture of Wood Release being used to support the collapsing Tenchi Bridge]

<Change of Body>
[picture of Yamato's Wood Release-Change of Body Technique combo]
→In an instant, a wooden figure is created in his likeness, to be used with the "Change of Body Technique"!!



Mokuton: Jyukai Koudan
Kokuangyou no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Kokuangyou no Jutsu​*A note should be made linking this entry to Yamato's, as well as mentioning that because Yamato shares the Kekkai Genkai - Mokuton, Senju Hashirama likely possesses most (if not all) abilities Yamato has shown.



*Spoiler*: _Senju Tobirama, The Second Hokage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 118 On Right
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 69

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Suiton: Suijin Heki
Databook 2 - Suiton: Suijinheki​Suiton: Suiryudan
Databook 2 - Suiton: Suiryuudan​Suishouha (Anime Only)
Kokuangyou (Anime Only)


 
*Spoiler*: _Hiruzen Sarutobi, The Third Hokage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1
*First Anime Appearance:* Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1: * N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3: * [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu: 5
Knowledge: 5
Power: 3
Speed: 3
Stamina: 3
Seal: 5
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu: 5
Knowledge: 5
Power: 3
Speed: 3
Stamina: 3
Seal: 5
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Toomegane No Jutsu
Databook 1 - Toomegane no Jutsu​Doryuudan (Anime Only)
Doryuu Taiga
Karyuudan (Anime Only)
Kawara Shuriken (Anime Only)
Shuriken Kage Bunshin No Jutsu
​Katon: Karyuu Endan
Databook 2 - Katon: Karyuu Endan​Doton: Doryuu Heki
Databook 2 - Doton Doryuu Heki​Kuchiyose No Jutsu - Monkey King Enma
Databook Entry - Kuchiyose No Jutsu​Kage Bunshin No Jutsu
Databook Entry - Kage Bunshin No Jutsu​Shiki Fujin [1]
Databook Entry - Shiki Fujin​


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _A-H (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Minato Namikaze, The Fourth Hokage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1 As a drawing, Chapter 240 In Person/Flashback
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Databook 2 - Hiraishin no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Rasengan
Databook 2 -Shiki Fuujin
Hakke no Fuuin Shiki and Shishou Fuuin
Databook 2 - Hakke no Fuuin Shiki
Shishou Fuuin​Databook 2 - Kuchiyose no Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Housei_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 43
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 25

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Houshou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 235
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 135

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hyou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 285
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 35

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hyuuga Elder (Unnamed)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 105
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 63

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hyuuga Hanabi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 78
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 46

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hyuuga Hiashi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 78
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 46

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 3
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 4
Stamina: 4
Seal: 5
*Databook 2:* 
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 3
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 4
Stamina: 4
Seal: 5
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Databook 2 - Byakugan
Hakkeshou: Kaiten
*It is likely that Hiashi possesses most, if not all, the moves that Neji has displayed - as he had knowledge of each one displayed in Chapter 137. This is only speculation, however.



*Spoiler*: _Hyuuga Hinata_ 



[*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 1.5
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 1
Knowledge: 2.5
Strength: 1
Speed: 2
Stamina: 1.5
Seal: 2
*Databook 2:* 
Ninjutsu: 1.5
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu: 1
Knowledge: 3
Strength: 1
Speed: 2
Stamina: 1.5
Seal: 2
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 3.5
Power: 1.5
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 2
Seal: 3

*Jutsu*
Byakugan
Databook 2 - Byakugan​Jyuuken
Databook 2 - Jyuuken​Juho Soshiken

Shugo Hakke Rokujuuyonshou



*Spoiler*: _Hyuuga Hizashi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 102
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 61

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 3
Strength: 4
Speed: 4
Stamina: 4.
Seal: 5
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Databook 2 - Byakugan​*Likely possesses most Hyuuga clan jutsu, but this is only speculation.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _A-H (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Hyuuga Neji_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 36
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 21

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 2.5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 2.5
Strength: 2.5
Speed: 3
Stamina: 2
Seal: 3
*Databook 2:* 
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 3
Strength: 2.5
Speed: 4
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 3
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 3
Power: 2.5
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 3.5
Seal: 3

*Jutsu*
Byakugan [1]
Databook 2 - Byakugan​Jyuuken
Databook 2 - Jyuuken​Hakkeshou Kaiten
Databook 2 - Hakkeshou Kaiten​Hakke Rokujuuyonshou
Databook 2 - Hakke Rokujuuyonshou​Hakke Kuushou
Databook 3 - Hakke Kuushou​Hakke Hasangeki
Hakke Hyakunijuuhachishou






*Spoiler*: _I – R_ 




*Spoiler*: _Iashi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 68
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 39

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Ibari_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Inaho_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 43
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 25

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Inuzuka Hana_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 137
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 79

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*It should be noted that since Kiba's jutsu are regarded as clan jutsu, we can logically assume that Inuzuka Hana possesses all of the techniques her brother, Kiba, has displayed.



*Spoiler*: _Inuzuka Kiba_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 1.5
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 1
Knowledge: 1
Strength: 2.5
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 1.5
Seal: 1.5
*Databook 2:* 
Ninjutsu: 2.5
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 0.5
Knowledge: 1.5
Strength: 3
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 2
Seal: 1.5
*Databook 3:* 
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 2
Power: 3
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 1.5

*Akamaru*
Databook 3 - Akamaru​
*Jutsu*
Shikakyu No Jutsu
Shikyaku no Jutsu​Juujin Bunshin
​Double Shikakyu no Jutsu
Gatsuuga
Tsuuga
Dynamic Marking
Databook 3 - Dynamic Marking​Inuzuka Ryuu Chinjuu Konbi Henge: Soutou Rou
Garouga



*Spoiler*: _Inuzuka Tsume_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 137
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 79

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Gatsuuga



*Spoiler*: _Jantou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 149
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Jimei_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 42, Top Right Panel.
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _I  R_ 




*Spoiler*: _Jiraiya_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 90, Page 16
*First Anime Appearance:* Episode 52

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 4.5
Power: 4.5
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 5
Seal: 4.5

*Jutsu:*
Kuchiyose No Jutsu
Databook Entry - Kuchiyose No Jutsu​Kuchiyose: Gama (?) [1]​Kuchiyose: Gamahiro​Kuchiyose: Gamakichi​Kuchiyose: Gamabunta​Databook Entry - Gamabunta​Kuchiyose: Key Toad​Kuchiyose: Gamaken​Databook Entry - Gamaken (Awaiting Translation)​Kuchiyose: Distraction Toad"​Kuchiyose: Gama-Guchi Shibari
Databook Entry - Kuchiyose: Gama-Guchi Shibari​Gogyou Kaiin
Databook 2 - Gogyou Kaiin​Fuuka Houin
Rasengan
Databook Entry - Rasengan​Yomi Numa
Databook Entry - Yomi Numa​Hari Jizou
Generic Katon (Used with Gama Yuendan)
Gama Yuendan (Only with Gamabunta)
Kyuubi Chakra Seal
Gamagakure No Jutsu
Databook 3 - Gamagakure no Jutsu​Henge No Jutsu
Databook Entry - Henge No Jutsu​Gamamise No Jutsu
Databook 3 - Gama Mise No Jutsu​Kaeru Kaeru No Jutsu
Databook 3 - Kaeru Kaeru no Jutsu​Gama Daira Kage Ayatsuri No Jutsu
Databook 3 - Gama Daira Kage Ayatsuri no Jutsu​Katon: Endan
Gamayudan
Databook Entry - Gama Yudan​Ranji Shigami no Jutsu [1]
Databook Entry - Ranji Shigami No Jutsu​Kage Bunshin
Databook Entry - Kage Bunshin​Kekkai Tengai Houjin
Databook Entry - Kekkai Tengai Houjin​Shikoku Fuuin

*Sennin Mode*
Databook Entry - Sennin Mode​Senpou Goemon
Databook Entry - Senpou Goemon​Chou Oodama Rasengan
Databook Entry - Chou Oodama Rasengan​Senpou  Kebari Senbon
Databook Entry - Senpou Kebari Senbon​Katon: Daiendan
Kekkai  Gama Hyourou [1]
Databook Entry - Kekkai Gama Hyourou​



*Spoiler*: _Kagetsu Fuuta (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 186

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kagetsu Mai (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 186

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kagetsu Toubei (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 186

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kagetsu Tsukiko (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 186

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _I – R_ 




*Spoiler*: _Kaisen Agari (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 175

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kamizuki Izumo_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 36
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 21

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A 
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Suiton: Mizuame Nabara
Databook 3 - Mizuame Nabara​



*Spoiler*: _Kaori_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 93
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 55

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kanpou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 105
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 63

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kasumi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 71
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 41

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Katsuyu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 169
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 95

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Ability to Split/Divide [1]
Zeshi Nensan

*Combo Jutsu*
Healing With Tsunade [1]



*Spoiler*: _Kazabune_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 150
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kitou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 235 The one who wants to switch.
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 135

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Combo Jutsu*
Chikatsu Saisei no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Chikatsu Saisei no Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Kohada_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 140
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 81

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Komugi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 43
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 25

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kouji_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 94
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 56

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kouta_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 221
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 129

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kunihisa (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 174

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Fake Jutsu*
Kane Bunshin



*Spoiler*: _Kunijirou (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 174

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kurama Yakumo (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 203

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Kurama Clan String Bean Bind



*Spoiler*: _Kusuma_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 150 Top Panel
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kusushi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 235
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 135

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _I – R_ 




*Spoiler*: _Maito Gai_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 38
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 22

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 3
Strength: 5
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5
Seal: 2.5
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 3
Strength: 5
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5
Seal: 2.5
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 3
Power: 5
Speed: 5
Stamina: 5
Seal: 2.5

*Jutsu*
Kuchiyose no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Kuchiyose no Jutsu​Shunshin no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Shunshin no Jutsu​Konoha Gōriki Senpū
Konoha Gōriki Senpū​Dynamic Entry
Hachimon Tonkou, Dai-Roku Keimon
Asa Kujaku



*Spoiler*: _Matsu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 320
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Matsuri_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 94
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 56

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Midori Kusaha (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 145

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Mifu Shinobu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 124
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 68

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Migaki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 210
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 123

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Mimura Hamaki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 242
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Mitarashi Anko_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 44
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 25

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 4
Knowledge: 2
Strength: 3
Speed: 3
Stamina: 4
Seal: 3
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Shunshin no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Shunshin No Jutsu​Senei Jashu
Shoushagan no Jutsu
Katon: Ryuuka no Jutsu
Katon: Ryuuka no Jutsu​Databook 2 - Kuchiyose No Jutsu(Anime Only)



*Spoiler*: _Mitate_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 87, Medic Ninja
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 50

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Mitokado Homura_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 93, To the left of Sandaime.
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 55

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Minoji_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 60
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 35

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Moegi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 20

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Oiroke/Purin Purin no Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Mogusa_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 235, The one switching in.
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 135

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Chikatsu Saisei no Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Mokume Kunugi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 160
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 91

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Momiji_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 150, Girl on right.
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Mondai (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 161

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _I – R_ 




*Spoiler*: _Morino Ibiki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 40
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 23

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 2.5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 4.5
Knowledge: 4
Strength: 4
Speed: 3
Stamina: 3
Seal: 3
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Shunshin no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Shunshin No Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Mozuku_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 49
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 29

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Namiashi Raidou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 93
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 55

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Transcription/Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Nara Shikaku_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 137
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 59

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Transcription/Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Kage Mane no Jutsu
Kage Kubi Shibari no Jutsu

*It should be noted that since all of Shikaku's jutsu are regarded as clan jutsu, we can logically assume that he possesses all of the techniques his son, Shikamaru, has displayed.



*Spoiler*: _Nara Shikamaru_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A[/INDENT]
*Databook 2:* [1] [2] [3]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 2.5
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 5
Power: 1.5
Speed: 2
Stamina: 1.5
Seals: 2.5
*Databook 2:* 
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 5
Power: 2
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 2
Seal: 2.5
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 5
Power: 2
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 3

*Jutsu*
Kagemane No Jutsu [1]
Kage Kubi Shibari No Jutsu
Kage Nui No Jutsu [1] [2]
Databook 3 - Kage Nui​Kage Shuriken No Jutsu
Databook 3 - Kage Shuriken no Jutsu​Kageyose No Jutsu
Databook 3 - Kageyose no Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Nara Yoshino_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 182
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 111

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Nawaki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 159
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 91

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Nekobaa_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 354
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Transcription/Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Nishi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 320
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Nobori_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 94
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 56

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Okami (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 101

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Okyou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 92
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 54

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Oogama Sennin_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 376
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Transcription/Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Foresight



*Spoiler*: _Otoha_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 140
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 81

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Oukei_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 42, Bottom right panel.
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 24

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _I – R_ 




*Spoiler*: _Pakkun_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 29
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 17

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Used in the following Jutsu:*
Kuchiyose: Tsuiga no Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Poccha (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 161

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Raijin (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 142

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Super Strength



*Spoiler*: _Riichi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 144
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 83

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Rin_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 239
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* 
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 4
Strength: 1
Speed: 2
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 4
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Shousen no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Medical Ninjutsu/Shousen no Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Rock Lee_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 36
*First Anime Appearance:* Episode 21

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1: * N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3: * [1][/INDENT]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 0
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 0
Knowledge: 1.5
Strength: 3
Speed: 4
Stamina: 3
Seal: 0
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 0
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 0
Knowledge: 1.5
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 4
Stamina: 3
Seal: 0
*Databook 3:* 
Ninjutsu: 0
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu: 1
Knowledge: 2
Power: 4.5
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 3.5
Seal: 1

*Jutsu*
Gourai Rensa (Anime Only) 
Konoha Raiken (Anime Only)
Seishun Furu Pawaa (Anime Only)
Konoha Reppuu
Konoha Senpuu
Konoha Kage Buyou
Omote Renge
Hachimon - Eight Celestial Gates
Ura Renge
Konoha Dai Senpuu
Suiken - Drunken Fist
Konoha Shoufuu
Databook Entry - Konoha Shoufuu​



*Spoiler*: _Ryuudouin Jakou (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 196

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Unknown.



*Spoiler*: _Ryuudouin Rokkaku (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 196

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Unknown.






*Spoiler*: _S – Z_ 




*Spoiler*: _Sai_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 281
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

ad
*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 3.5
Power: 3
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 4

*Jutsu:*
Ninpou Choujuu Giga (Lions}
Shunshin
Databook 1: Jutsu – Shunshin no Jutsu​Ninpou Choujuu Giga (Snakes)
Ninpou Choujuu Giga (Bird)
Choujuu Giga bunshin?
Ninpou Choujuu Giga (Mice)



*Spoiler*: _Samo (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 158

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sarugaku Tsuzumi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 149 
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sarutobi Asuma_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 20

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4
Strength: 4
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 3.5
Seal: 3.5 
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4.5
Strength: 4
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 3.5
Seal: 3.5 
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4.5
Power: 4
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 3.5
Seal: 3.5

*Jutsu:*

Katon Heisekishou
Hien
Fūton: Suiran Reppū (Anime Only)


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _S – Z_ 




*Spoiler*: _Senju Touka_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 399
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Senta (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shibire_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 60
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 35

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shiho_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 406 
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Madame Shijimi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 9 
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 6

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shima “Ma Frog”_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 376
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Zessenbaku
Databook 3 - Zessenbaku​Gyaku Kuchiyose [1] [2] 
Senjutsu
Prehensile and Extending Tongue
Kawazu Kumite

*Combo Jutsu (Involving one or more persons)*
Senpou: Goemon
Databook 3 - Senpou: Goemon​Magen: Gamarinsho
Senpo: Ryosei No Jutsu
Senpo: Kawazu Naki​



*Spoiler*: _Shimeji_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 149
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 83

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shin_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 310
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuden Episode 50

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shin'emon (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 208

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shinta_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 190
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 114

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shiranui Genma_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 55

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shizune_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 148
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 85

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Shikomishindan 
Spitting Poison Needles​Dokugiri 
Databook 2: Jutsu – Dokugiri​Shōsen no Jutsu
Chikatsu Saisei no Jutsu
Databook 2: Jutsu – Chikatsu Saisei no Jutsu​ Kekkai Shihō Fūjin (Anime Only)


*Spoiler*: _ Medical Ninjutsu_ 




*Aptitude*
The medical way that needs a talent different from ninjutsu. 

(Pic of Tsunade)
“It’s a different type of skill from combat. The greatest control of the smallest amount of charka, great professional knowledge, and the brains and dedication to use them.”

The biggest problem with medical jutsus are their particularities. Meticulous chakra control is needed and thus a natural aptitude is needed for users. These are why it takes a long time to develop and there aren’t many medical ninjas. 

*Difficulty: Medical Jutsus and their possibilities and limits. *

The greater the wound, the greater the ability needed. Also, its effects are not unlimited and reviving the dead is impossible. 

*Wounds and their healing difficulties*
Scratches and stab wounds: difficulty 1
Broken bones, muscle and severed tendons: difficulty 2
Great damage to the body: difficulty 3
Death: impossibility 

Regrowing a damaged organ is also an impossibility. 

Incision healing using charka scalpel can also be used for attacks!

*Types: Various medical jutsus*

*Healing of external wounds using charka*
Procedure of putting chakra on the body and healing wounds

*Healing using owner seals*
Using owner seals to control chakra levels and flow. 


*The Ultimate medical jutsu*
(Pic of a bloody Tsunade)
“I’ve been gathering chakra in my forehead for a long time and I can use it to prompt proteins to speed up cell generation and regeneration.
An ability that is not about healing but about regeneration. It can remake all organs and parts.”






*Spoiler*: _Souzu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 149 
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _S – Z_ 




*Spoiler*: _Sukima_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 41
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 24

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Susuki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 150
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 86

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Suzume Namida_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 71
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 71

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tamaki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 354
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tanzou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 60
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 35

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tatami Iwashi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 57
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 34

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tenten_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 36
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 21

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 2.5
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 2
Strength: 1
Speed: 3
Stamina: 1.5
Seal: 2
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 2.5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 2.5
Strength: 1
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 1.5
Seal: 2
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 3.5
Power: 1.5
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 2
Seal: 2

*Jutsu:*

Kuchiyose: Tobidōgu 


Kuchiyose no Jutsu
Databook 1: Jutsu – Kuchiyose no Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Teuchi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Fan Book Special
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 52

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tobio_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 3
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 3

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tobitake Tonbo_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 40
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 23

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Mind Reading (unnamed)



*Spoiler*: _Toriichi Kumade_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 12
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 7

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Touji Mizuki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*




Databook 1 – Jutsu: Doton Moguragakure no Jutsu​Orochimaru's Juinjutsu



*Spoiler*: _Tsubaki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tsubaki (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 143

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _S – Z_ 




*Spoiler*: _Tsunade_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 148
*First Anime Appearance:* Episode 85

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 5
Power: 5
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 4
Seal: 4

*Jutsu:*
Advanced Henge
Databook 2: Jutsu - Henge No Jutsu​Super Strength [1] [2] [3] 
Tsuuten Kyaku
Databook 3 - Tsuuten Kyaku​Ranshinshou
Databook 3: Jutsu - Ranshinshou​Shousen Jutsu
Infuuin Kai
Databook 3 - Infuuin Kai​Souzou Saisei
Databook 3: Jutsu - Souzou Saisei​Kuchiyose No Jutsu
Databook 2 - Kuchiyose no Jutsu​Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Katsuyu
Databook 3: Jutsu - Katsuyu​Healing Through Katsuyu



*Spoiler*: _Tsurugi Misumi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 45
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 36

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Nan no Kaizō



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Fugaku_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 145
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 84

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
3 Tomoe Sharingan
Databook 1: Jutsu – Sharingan​Katon Gouryuuka no Jutsu
Databook 1 – Jutsu: Katon Gouryuuka no Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Inabi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 221
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 129

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
3 Tomoe Sharingan
Databook 1: Jutsu – Sharingan​



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Izuna_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 386
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
3 Tomoe Sharingan
Databook 1: Jutsu – Sharingan
Mangekyou Sharingan​



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Madara (aka Tobi)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 309
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
3 Tomoe Sharingan
Databook 1: Jutsu – Sharingan
Mangekyou Sharingan​Madara's Intangibility Technique
Doton Technique



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Mikoto_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 145
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 84

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Obito_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 239
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 1
Strength: 2
Speed: 3
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 3 
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
2 Tomoe Sharingan
Databook 1: Jutsu – Sharingan​


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _S – Z_ 




*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Sasuke_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 3
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 2.5
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 2
Strength: 2
Speed: 3
Stamina: 2
Seal: 3
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 2.5
Strength: 3
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 3
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4.5
Power: 3.5
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 4
Seal: 3.5

*Jutsu:*
 Sharingan
Shunshin no Jutsu
Databook 1: Jutsu – Shunshin no Jutsu​
Kage Shuriken no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Kage Shuriken​Shishi %20Rendan
Kuchiyose no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Kuchiyose no Jutsu
Kuchiyose: Manda
Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Manda​Kuchiyose: Snakes​Jagei Jubaku
Senei Jashu
Soufuusha
Databook 2 - Soufuusha​Windmill Shuriken Grenade
Nawanuke no Jutsu
Soushuriken no Jutsu
Kirin
Amaterasu
Databook 2 - Jutsu: Amaterasu​*Cursed Seal Level 1*

*Cursed Seal Level 2*
Snake
Orochimaru's Kawarimi
Black Chidori​*Chidori*
Databook 1: Jutsu – Chidori
Chidori Nagashi
Databook 3 – Chidori Nagashi​Chidori Eisou
Databook 3 – Chidori Eisou​Chidori Kusanagi no Tsurugi - Chidorigatana
Chidori Senbon
Databook 3 – Chidori Senbon​*Katon Varients:*
Katon: Housenka no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Housenka​Katon: Ryuuka no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Katon: Ryuuka​Katon: Goukyakyu no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Goukyakyu no Jutsu​Katon Fireball no jutsu
Katon Gouryuuka no jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Shisui_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 221
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 129

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Tekka_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 221
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 129

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
3 Tomoe Sharingan
Databook 1: Jutsu – Sharingan​



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Teyaki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 225
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 84

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Uruchi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 225
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 84

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Uchiha Yashiro_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 221
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 129

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
3 Tomoe Sharingan
Databook 1: Jutsu – Sharingan​



*Spoiler*: _Udon_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 20

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _S – Z_ 




*Spoiler*: _Ugai_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 210
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 123

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*

*Spoiler*: _The abilities that allow for medical ninjutsu_ 



Konoha One Hundred Leafs Collection ~ Number Forty-Two

| Vast knowledge and great skill - The abilities that allow for medical ninjutsu |

During the "Shinobi World War," Tsunade proposed including a medical ninja with every platoon. However, because realising that idea would vast amount of time, it was rejected. In reality, being a medical ninja demands a variety of skills and knowledge of the human body and medicine, in addition to delicate chakra control. Nowadays, the training system used has increased the number of medical ninja. Still, people who have completely mastered the techniques are still scarce. As they are still hard to come by, these skills are very precious.

[picture of Sakura healing herself after being stabbed by Sasori]
↑Despite being hit by an attack, she still heals her own wounds. A technique, said to be perfection of external medical treatment.

↓The knowledge and technical skills needed to mix medicines are also required from medical ninja.
[picture of Sakura saying she made three doses of antidote for Sasori's poison]






*Spoiler*: _Umino Iruka_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 4
Strength: 2.5
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 3
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 4.5
Strength: 2.5
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 4
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Sealed Bomb Square Release (Anime Only)



*Spoiler*: _Unkai (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 204

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Utatane Koharu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 93
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 55

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Explosive Tag Extraction Technique (Unnamed - Anime Only) 



*Spoiler*: _Uzuki Yuugao_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 137
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 54

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Yagura (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 195

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Yajirobee_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 1
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

[*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Yakushi Kabuto's Sensei_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 65
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 37

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _S – Z_ 




*Spoiler*: _Yamanaka Ino_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 34
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 2.5
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 2
Strength: 1
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 2
Seal: 2.5
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 2.5
Strength: 1
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 2
Seal: 2.5
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 3
Knowledge: 3
Power: 2.5
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 2.5

*Jutsu:*
Shintenshin no Jutsu 
Chakra Hair Trap​Shinranshin no Jutsu
Mind Telepathy (Unnamed) 

Medical Ninjutsu

*Spoiler*: _The abilities that allow for medical ninjutsu_ 



Konoha One Hundred Leafs Collection ~ Number Forty-Two

| Vast knowledge and great skill - The abilities that allow for medical ninjutsu |

During the "Shinobi World War," Tsunade proposed including a medical ninja with every platoon. However, because realising that idea would vast amount of time, it was rejected. In reality, being a medical ninja demands a variety of skills and knowledge of the human body and medicine, in addition to delicate chakra control. Nowadays, the training system used has increased the number of medical ninja. Still, people who have completely mastered the techniques are still scarce. As they are still hard to come by, these skills are very precious.

[picture of Sakura healing herself after being stabbed by Sasori]
↑Despite being hit by an attack, she still heals her own wounds. A technique, said to be perfection of external medical treatment.

↓The knowledge and technical skills needed to mix medicines are also required from medical ninja.
[picture of Sakura saying she made three doses of antidote for Sasori's poison]






*Spoiler*: _Yamanaka Inoichi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 137
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 59

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Shinranshin no Jutsu 
Mind Telepathy (Unnamed) 
Mind Reading (Unnamed)



*Spoiler*: _Yamashiro Aoba_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 93
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 67

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Katon Goukakyuu no Jutsu (Anime Only)
Sanzengarasu no Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Yamato (Tenzou)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 284
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 34

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 4.5
Power: 3.5
Speed: 4
Stamina: 3.5
Seal: 3.5

*Kekkai Genkai:* Mokuton No Jutsu
Databook 2 - Mokuton no Jutsu​Databook 3 - Mokuton no Jutsu​
*Spoiler*: _Coping with all situations - Wood Release Survival_ 



Konoha One Hundred Leafs Collection ~ Number Forty-Five

| Coping with all situations - Wood Release Survival |

There is no jutsu with such a great variety of uses as Yamato's "Wood Release Technique" That is why, while performing missions, Yamato displays a magnificent power in every circumstance. This is why his mission success rate keeps climbing.

<Capture>
[picture of Kabuto being tied up with wooden beams]
←By forming his wood into ring shapes, he creates restraints that are stronger then rope!!

<Reinforcement>
↓Reinforcement, for when the bridge on his path is destroyed. Or else, he can create the very bridge itself!!
[picture of Wood Release being used to support the collapsing Tenchi Bridge]

<Change of Body>
[picture of Yamato's Wood Release-Change of Body Technique combo]
→In an instant, a wooden figure is created in his likeness, to be used with the "Change of Body Technique"!!




*Jutsu:*
Mokuton No Jutsu - Generic [1] [2] [3] [4]
Shichuurou no Jutsu
Databook 3 - Shichuurou No Jutsu​Shichuuka no Jutsu
Databook 3 - Shichuuka no Jutsu​"Moku-Kawarimi"
Moku Bunshin No Jutsu
Databook 3 - Moku Bunshin No Jutsu​Mokuton: Mokujouheki
Databook 3 - Mokuton: Mokujouheki​Hokage-shiki Jijun Jutsu Kakuan Nitten Suisha
Alternate Hokage-shiki Kakuan Nitten Suisha
Databook 3 - Hokage-shiki Jijun Jutsu - Kakuan Nitten Suisha​"Moku-Seed Tracking"
Doton: Doryuu Jouheki
Databook 3 - Doton: Doryuu Jouheki​Suiton: Takitsubo no Jutsu
Databook 3 - Suiton: Takitsubo no Jutsu​Mokuton: Daijurin No Jutsu
Mokuton: Daijurin No Jutsu​Mokuton Henge (Anime Only)
Mokuton: Renchuka No Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Yoshino Kaede (OVA Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Fire Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _S – Z_ 




*Spoiler*: _Yurika_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 250
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 8

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:*
*Databook 2:*
*Databook 3:*

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
*Databook 2:* 
*Databook 3:*

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character. *



*Spoiler*: _Yuuhi Kurenai_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 320
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 76

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:*
*Databook 2:* 1
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* 
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 5
Knowledge: 4
Strength: 2
Speed: 4
Stamina: 2
Seal: 4.5
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 5
Knowledge: 4
Strength: 2
Speed: 4
Stamina: 2
Seal: 4.5
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 4
Genjutsu: 5
Knowledge: 4
Power: 2
Speed: 4
Stamina: 2
Seal: 4.5

*Jutsu:*
Kurenai's Flower Petal Dissolve (Unnamed - Anime Only)
Kurenai's Flower Petal Escape (Unnamed - Anime Only)
Magen Jubaku Satsu



*Spoiler*: _Zangei_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 320
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 76

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:*
*Databook 2:*
*Databook 3:*

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
*Databook 2:* 
*Databook 3:*

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*









*Spoiler*: _Forest Country (Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _ Todoroki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 209

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tsuzumi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 209

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Grass Country _ 




*Spoiler*: _ Daimyou (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 65

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Grass Gennin 1_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 45
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 21

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Grass Genin 2_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 45
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 21

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Midori_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 110
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 65

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shiore_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 45
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 21

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tsuba_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 110
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 65

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Haido's Fortress and Gelel Stone Clan Members (Naruto Movie 2 Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Emina_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Fugai_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Fugai’s Howl



*Spoiler*: _Haido_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Gelal Laser



*Spoiler*: _Kahiko_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kamira_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
 Kamina's Genjutsu



*Spoiler*: _Ranke_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
 Purazuma Booru 
Sandā Saberu Sandā Appu  
Torunēdo Raitoningu


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Haido's Fortress and Gelel Stone Clan Members (Naruto Movie 2 Only  continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Temujin_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
 Gelel Rasengan done in conjunction with Naruto
 Raijingu Sanda 






*Spoiler*: _Lightning Country_ 




*Spoiler*: _Cloud Scout_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 414
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hakkaku (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 168

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Jei_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 414
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Karui_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 417
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Raikage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 416
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Raikages Attendant (Unnamed)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 416
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Samui_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 417
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Cloud Shinobi (Unnamed)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 102
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 61

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Marsh Country (Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Daimyou Chichiyasu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 152

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Moon Country (Naruto Movie 3 Only)_ 





*Spoiler*: _Amayo_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 3

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Ishidate_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 3

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
 Gokan Sakusō 
 Sekka no Ichigeki



*Spoiler*: _Karenbana_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 3

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
 Gokan Sakusō 
 Hyakkaryōran
Meisaigakure no Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Kongou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 3

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
 Gokan Sakusō 
 Kongōriki 



*Spoiler*: _Korega_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 3

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shabadaba_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:*



*Spoiler*: _Michiru Tsuki_ 





*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hikaru Tsuki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Movie 3

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Mountain Country (Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Gennou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 197

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Giant BirdDatabook 2: Jutsu - Kuchiyose No Jutsu​






*Spoiler*: _Rain Village_ 




*Spoiler*: _Baiu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 68
*First Anime Appearance:*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rice Field (Sound) Village (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Fuki (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 213

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Fuuma Arashi (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 137

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Shisa Kugutsu
Jibaku Mandara



*Spoiler*: _Fuuma Clan Member (Unnamed - Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 137

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Fuuma Hanzaki (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 137

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Fuuma Jigumo (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 137

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
 Kazagumo no Jutsu


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rice Field (Sound) Village (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Fuuma Kagero (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 137

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*



*Spoiler*: _Fuuma Kamakiri (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 137

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Fuuma Jigumo (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rice Field (Sound) Village (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Kidoumaru_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 115
*First Anime Appearance:* Episode 68

*Databook Profiles:*

Databook 1:[/b] N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* 
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 4
Strength: 2
Speed: 3
Stamina: 4
Seal: 4
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Kumo Shibari
Kumonendo

*Curse Seal Level 1*
Kumosouiki
Databook 2: Jutsu - Kumosouiki​Kumosoukai
Databook 2: Jutsu - Kumosoukai​Kumomayu
Kumonenkin
Databook 2: Jutsu - Kumonenkin​Kumosouka
Databook 2: Jutsu - Kumosouka​Nenkin No Yoroi
Kuchioyse No Jutsu
Databook 2: Jutsu - Kuchiyose No Jutsu​Kuchioyse No Jutsu: Kyoudai Gumo​Databook Entry - Giant Spider​Amagumo​*Curse Seal Level 2*
Kumosenkyuu Suzaku [1]
Databook 2: Jutsu - Kumosenkyuu Suzaku​*Jutsu (Sound Four)*
Combi Henge
Databook 2 - Combi Henge​Shishi Enjin
Databook 2 - Shishi Enjin​Shikoku Mujin
Kekkai Houjin



*Spoiler*: _Kin Tsuchi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 35
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 21

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Suzu Senbon no Genkaku 



*Spoiler*: _Kyoudai Gumo_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 194
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 116

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Kuchioyse No Jutsu: Kyoudai Gumo 
Databook 2: Jutsu - Kuchiyose No Jutsu
Amagumo​



*Spoiler*: _Manda_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 169
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 95

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:*N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu has been shown by this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Menma (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 213

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
 Sōsai no Ne 
 Chakra Enhancing Music (Unnamed)



*Spoiler*: _Nan (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 214

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu has been shown by this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rice Field (Sound) Village (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Orochimaru_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 45 In disguise, Chapter 69
*First Anime Appearance:* Episode 27

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1][/INDENT]
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Transcription/Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 5
Knowledge: 5
Power: 3.5
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 3.5
Seal: 5

*Jutsu*
Shisha Kuu'utsu (Anime Only)
Henge No Jutsu
Databook Entry - Henge no Jutsu​"Paralyzing Killer Intent: Kanashibari No Jutsu
Databook 2 - Kanashibari​Fuuton: Daitoppa [1?]
Kuchiyose No Jutsu
Huge Forest of Death Snake​Large Forest of Death Snake​Manda​Nan Kaizou [1] [2]
Gogyou Fuuin
Databook 2 - Gogyou Fuuin​Prehensile And Extending Tongue [1]
Juin Jutsu
Databook Entry - Cursed Seals​"Leech All Creation"
Kage Bunshin No Jutsu
Databook Entry - Kage Bunshin No Jutsu​Shoushagan No Jutsu
Edo Tensei
Databook Entry - Edo Tensei​"Flying Kusanagi"
Kusanagi​Extendable Kusanagi​"Flying Kusanagi"​Databook Entry - Kusanagi​Fushi Tensei [1]
Databook 2 - Fushi Tensei​Jagei Jubaku
Databook Entry - Jagei Jubaku​Senei Tajashu
Databook Entry - Senei Tajashu​"Oral Rebirth"
Mandara  no Jin
Databook Entry - Mandara no Jin​Sanjuu Rashoumon
White Snake Mode
White Snake Humors
Yamata No Jutsu
Databook Entry - Yamata No Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Ran (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 214

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu has been shown by this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sakon/Ukon_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 115 (Sakon), Chapter 202 (Ukon)
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 68 (Sakon), Naruto Episode 120 (Ukon)

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:*
*Sakon:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu: 1
Knowledge: 2.5
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 3
Stamina: 4
Seal: 4

*Ukon:*

Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu: 1
Knowledge: 3.5
Strength: 3
Speed: 3
Stamina: 2
Seal: 4
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Kuchiyose No Jutsu
"Coffin"​Rashoumon​Fuukoku  Houin
Taren Ken

*Curse Seal Level 1*
Taren Kyaku
Souma No Kou [1]​*Curse Seal Level 2*
Kuchiyose: Rashoumon
Kisei Kikai No Jutsu​*Jutsu (Sound Four)*
Combi Henge
Databook 2 - Combi Henge​Shishi Enjin
Databook 2 - Shishi Enjin​Shikoku Mujin
Kekkai Houjin​



*Spoiler*: _Shiin (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 213

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu has been shown by this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tayuya_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 115
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 68

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1*: N/A
*Databook 2:* 
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu: 5
Knowledge: 3.5
Strength: 1
Speed: 3
Stamina: 3
Seal: 4
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Kuchiyose No Jutsu
Databook 2 - Kuchiyose No Jutsu​Databook 2 - Doki​Mateki Genbusoukyoku

*Curse Seal Level 1*
Makyou No Ran
Tai [1]​*Curse Seal Level 2*
Mateki Mugen Onsa​*Jutsu (Sound Four)*

Refer to Sakon/Ukon Entry.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Rice Field (Sound) Village (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Yakushi Kabuto_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 39
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 23

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 4.5
Knowledge: 5
Strength: 3
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 4.5
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 4.5
Knowledge: 5
Strength: 3
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 5
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 4.5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 4.5
Knowledge: 5
Power: 3
Speed: 3.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 5

*Jutsu:*
Inyu Shometsu
Databook 2 - Inyu Shometsu​Sanzengarasu no Jutsu
Shikon no Jutsu
Shousen Jutsu
Nehan Shōja no Jutsu
Doton

*Kuchiyose no Jutsu*
Databook 2 - Jutsu: Kuchiyose no Jutsu
Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Manda
Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Manda​Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Snakes
Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Corpse (Unnamed)​Chakra no Mesu



*Spoiler*: _Zaku Abumi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 35
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 21

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 2
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 1
Strength: 1
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 1
Seal: 1
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Zankūkyokuha
Zankūha






*Spoiler*: _River Country (Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Hachidai_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 152

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kanpachi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 152

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Karashi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 152

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Rokusuke_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 152

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sangorou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 152

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sanshou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 152

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sukeza_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 152

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Sea Country (Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Amachi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 170

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Kuchiyose no Jutsu: Umibozu
Databook 2: Jutsu – Kuchiyose no Jutsu​Suiton Taihōdan



*Spoiler*: _Hitode_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 170

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Isaribi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 169

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Suiton Taihōdan






*Spoiler*: _Snow Country (Movie 1 Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Asama Sandayuu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Movie 1 

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Fuyaguma Mizore_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Movie 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kakuyoku Fubuki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Movie 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Hyourou no Jutsu
Tsubame Fubuki



*Spoiler*: _Kazahana Dotou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Movie 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Kokuryuu Boufuusetsu


----------



## Chainer (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Snow Country (Movie 1 Only - continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Kazahana Koyuki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Movie 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kazahana Sousetsu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Movie 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Rouga Nadare_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Movie 1

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Itsukaku Hakuegei
Haryuu Mouko
Roga Nadare no Jutsu






*Spoiler*: _Stone Country (Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Gatsu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 159

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Gosunkugi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 159

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sazanami_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 159

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Tea Country (Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Tea Country Daimyou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 102

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Gokaroh_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 102

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hikyakuya Fukusuke_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 102

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Morino Idate_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 102

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Oomasa_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 102

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Wagarashi Kyuuroku_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 102

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Wasabi Jirocho_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 97

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Udon Country (Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Chikara_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 192

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Unknown Country Origin _ 




*Spoiler*: _Rikudou Sennin_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 373
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
*Note that it is implied here, Chapter 439 - Page 08, that Rikudou Sennin produced a similar jutsu to _Chibaku Tensei_ the size of the moon but this has yet to be seen.






*Spoiler*: _Valley Country (Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Nanafushi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 193

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Vegetable Country (All Anime Only)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Haruna_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 187

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Jiga_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 187

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Jishaku Ninpou - Magnetic Ninja Arts

*Spoiler*: _Description_ 



Jishaku Ninpou is a Ninjutsu technique used by Janin ninja Jiga. From an early age Jiga ingested iron and over time he developed the ability to magnetize this internal iron. This grants him the ability to magnetize other iron outside of his body. He can also manipulate common shinobi weapons, the mace he wields and satetsu (iron sand). He turns this ability on and off by slapping his stomach. He has to make sure and stagger his attacks, to allow him a moment to brush off any accumulated satetsu. If he remains in the "on" position for too long, the satetsu will cover his body, smothering him.





​


​


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Vegetable Country (All Anime Only - continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Kikunojou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 187

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Momiji_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 187

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Renga_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 187

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Ice Creation
Ice/Sun Beam​



*Spoiler*: _Ruiga_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 187

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Suitenhoufutsu



*Spoiler*: _Yurinojou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 187

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Water Country_ 




*Spoiler*: _Gouzu and Meizu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 9
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 6

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Hiding in Puddle no Jutsu?



*Spoiler*: _Haku_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 15
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 9

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A 
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 1
Genjutsu: 1
Knowledge: 4
Power: 1.5
Speed: 4
Stamina: 2
Hand Seals: 4
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Shunshin no Jutsu
Databook 2 - Shunshin no Jutsu​Sensatsu Suishou
Makyou Hyoushou
Databook 2 - Makyou Hyoushou​



*Spoiler*: _Haku's Parents_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 29
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 17

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from these characters.*



*Spoiler*: _Hoozuki Mangetsu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A, mentioned in Chapter 380
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A 
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Hoozuki Suigetsu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 346
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A 

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Suika no Jutsu

*Spoiler*: _Databook 3 - Suika no Jutsu_ 



Hydrification Technique (水化の術, Suika no Jutsu)
Ninjutsu, Hiden, No rank, Supplementary
User: Hoozuki Suigetsu

Protean whole-body melting!!

By liquefying the whole body at will, this technique makes it impossible to receive damage from physical attacks. Be it to evade an enemy's attack during a short range battle, to infiltrate a structure, or to launch a surprise attack from one's liquefied state, this technique boasts a high strategic value.

[picture of Suigetsu rising up from the water]
→When locked up in an airtight container, he cannot move about.

↓From a single hair to the skin and muscles. Everything can be liquefied and solidified at will.
[picture of Suigetsu's face in half-solid, half-liquid state]

*Suika is the Japanese term for "hydration," which is basically adding water to something. However, since Suigetsu actually changes into water, I used a term that signifies this: "hydrification". "the process of turning something into water".


Suiton: Gōsuiwan no Jutsu



*Spoiler*: _Kaguya Elder (Unnamed, Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 126

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/a

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kurosuki Raiga (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 152

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Ikadzuchi no Kiba
Ikadzuchi no Utage
Iwa Nadare - Stone Avalanche
Raigeki no Yoroi
Raikyuu
Rairyuu no Tatsumaki



*Spoiler*: _Mizukage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
He's Madara, lulz.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Water Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Momochi Zabuza_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 12
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 7

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:*
*Databook 2:*
*Databook 3:*

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
*Databook 2:* 
*Databook 3:*

*Jutsu*
Kirigakure no Jutsu

*Spoiler*: _Databook 2 - Kirigakure no Jutsu_ 



Once the mist is gone, all that is left... is a corpse.

Using the chakra to raise the water to produce mist, and within that grey world, they can move freely to disappear and appear.This move is Kirigakure's instant transportation move. Zabuza loved and used this technique to assassinate/kill many of his targets. Thus, he was feared as the "silent killer".



Mizubunshin
Databook 2 - Mizu Bunshin no Jutsu​Suirou no Jutsu
Suiryuudan no Jutsu
Water Explosion no Jutsu​



*Spoiler*: _Ranmaru (Anime Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 154

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Unnamed Kekkai Genkai


*Spoiler*: _Description_ 



Ranmaru's vision grants him a greater ability to see ones' life force, even beyond the Hyuuga's internal chakra perception. This allowed him to determine that Raiga, who had recently fallen in battle, was still alive. This was something Neji's Byakugan could not sense.

Ranmaru could also extend his chakra out in red dust-like particles to create phantoms and hide his own chakra presence. The phantoms appeared to have functionality only when used in conjunction with Raiga's Kirigakure technique. The spectral images could be granted life-like chakra flows to confuse both normal ninja and Neji's Byakugan.









*Spoiler*: _Waterfall Country_ 




*Spoiler*: _Himatsu (OAV Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* OAV Special #2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Houki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 43 Somewhere . . . 
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 25

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kegon_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 45, Top Right Panel.
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 27

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shibuki (OAV Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* OAV Special #2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Water Sword
Water Tornado
Water Dragon Blast



*Spoiler*: _Shibuki's Unnamed Father (OAV Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* OAV Special #2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shizuku (OAV Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* OAV Special #2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shizuku's Unnamed Mother_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* OAV Special #2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Suien (OAV Only)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* N/A
*First Anime Appearance:* OAV Special #2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu*
Sword of Water






*Spoiler*: _Wave Country_ 




*Spoiler*: _Agari_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 31
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 18

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Ageha_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 19
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 11

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Akane_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 20
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 11

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Gatou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 11
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 7

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Giichi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 31
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 18

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Inari_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 17
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 10

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kaiza_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 20
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 11

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Wave Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Kaji_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 11
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 7

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kusabi_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 32
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 33

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tazuna_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 9
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 6

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Teguse_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 19, Bottom right panel.
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 11

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tsunami_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 16
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 10

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Zouri_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 18
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 10

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Waraji_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 18
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 10

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Whirlpool Country_ 




*Spoiler*: _Uzumaki Kushina_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 382
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*






*Spoiler*: _Wind Country_ 




*Spoiler*: _Abiru_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 129
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 75

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Baki_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 65
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 39

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:*
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 3.5
Strength: 4
Speed: 4.5
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 4
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Translation

*Jutsu:*
Kaze no Yaiba



*Spoiler*: _Chiyo_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 252
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 9

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 5
Taijutsu: 4.5
Genjutsu: 3.5
Knowledge: 5
Power: 3.5
Speed: 4
Stamina: 2
Seal: 4.5

*Jutsu:*
Fūinjutsu: Shishi Heikō (Anime Only)
Kugutsu no Jutsu
Databook 2: Jutsu - Kugutsu no Jutsu
Sōshūjin  Sōen: Hitomi Gokū​Kikō Junbū
Shiro Higi - Jikki Chikamatsu no Shuu
Databook 3: Jutsu - Shiro Higi - Jikki Chikamatsu no Shuu
Launched Chakra Blades
Head Whips and Sword Cutting
Sanbou Kyuukai
Databook 3: Jutsu – Sanbou Kyuukai​The chakra Sealer​Kishō  Tensei 
Databook 2 - Medical Ninjutsu​*Summons: Mother and Father puppets.*
Cutting Wires
Kikō Junbū​
*Though never seen we can assume she knows medical jutsu such as _ Shōsen no Jutsu _



*Spoiler*: _Daimyou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 95
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 57

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Ebizou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 252
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 9

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kamatari_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 214
*First Anime Appearance:*Naruto Episode 125

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Kuchiyose: Kiriki Mai
Databook 1: Jutsu – Kuchiyose no Jutsu
Databook 2: Jutsu – Kuchiyose: Kiriki Mai​


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Wind Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Kankurou_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 35
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 20

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 2
Strength: 2.5
Speed: 2
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 3.5
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 3.5
Strength: 3
Speed: 2
Stamina: 3
Seal: 4
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 3
Genjutsu: 2
Knowledge: 3.5
Power: 3.5
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 4
Seal: 4

*Jutsu:*
Kugutsu no Jutsu
Databook 2: Jutsu - Kugutsu no Jutsu​Kuro Higeki Ippatsu
Dokukiri Jigoku: Baribari Hyaku Renpatsu (Anime Only)



*Spoiler*: _Karura_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 129
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 75

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kashike_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 129
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 75

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Shodai Kazekage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 266
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Nindaime Kazekage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 266
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sandaime Kazekage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 266
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Senju Soubu
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Senju Soubu​Satetsu Satetsu Shigure
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Satetsu Shigure​Satetsu Kesshuu
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Satetsu Kesshou​Satetsu Kaihou
Databook 3 - Jutsu: Satetsu Kaihou​
*Note that all these jutsu were used by the puppeteer Sasori in conjunction with the Sandaime Kazekage



*Spoiler*: _Yondaime Kazekage_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 98
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 59

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kazekage’s Personal Guard 1_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* 
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 59

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Kazekage’s Personal Guard 2_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 98
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 59

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Komazu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 42
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 24
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Matsuri_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 280
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 216
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _ Mukade_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 258
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 16
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Nejiri_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* 
*First Anime Appearance:* N/A
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Ootora_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* [URL="http://www.onemanga.com/Naruto/130/12/”]Chapter 130[/URL]
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 76
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Otokaze_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 140
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 81
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Sajin_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 137
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 79
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Wind Country (continued)_ 




*Spoiler*: _Sari_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 280
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 31
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _ Sasori?s Father (Unnamed)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 261
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 22
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _ Sasori?s Mother (Unnamed)_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 261
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 22
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Satetsu_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Chapter 261
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 22
*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Temari_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 35
*First Anime Appearance:*Naruto Episode 20

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* [1]

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 2.5
Strength: 3
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 2
Seal: 2
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 3.5
Strength: 3.5
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 3
*Databook 3:*
Ninjutsu: 4
Taijutsu: 2.5
Genjutsu: 1.5
Knowledge: 4
Power: 3.5
Speed: 3
Stamina: 3
Seal: 3

*Jutsu:*
Kamaitachi no Jutsu

Dai Kamaitachi
Kuchiyose: Kiriki Mai
Kuchiyose: Kamatari
Databook 1: Jutsu ? Kuchiyose no Jutsu
Databook 2: Jutsu ? Kuchiyose: Kiriki Mai​ Fūton: Tatsu no Ōshigoto



*Spoiler*: _Tomari_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 129
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 75

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Tsuchino_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 129
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 75

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*



*Spoiler*: _Yashamaru_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 129
*First Anime Appearance:* Naruto Episode 75

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* [1]
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:*
Ninjutsu: 3
Taijutsu: 1.5
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 4
Strength: 3
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 2.5
Seal: 3.5 
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
Sōshūjin 



*Spoiler*: _Yuura_ 



*First Manga Appearance:* Naruto Chapter 247
*First Anime Appearance:* Shippuuden Episode 2

*Databook Profiles:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* Awaiting Translation

*Statistics:*

*Databook 1:* N/A
*Databook 2:* N/A
*Databook 3:* N/A

*Jutsu:*
*No Jutsu have been shown from this character.*


----------

